# Bludit -nice and ez flat-file CMS for your FreeBSD



## toorski (Jun 28, 2019)

I got tired of maintaining one of my FreeBSD jails with Drupal CMS/CMF. It was just my play project which required too much updating and upgrading of various frameworks and mods that I piled-up inside my Drupal. Since I already had/have latest Apache and PHP in the jail, I decided to look for something less involving and different. And that's when I ran into https://www.bludit.com.

I took just few minutes to download the zip archive with the CMS and another few more  to install, start creating content and learn the administration. This is my first test  of db-less PHP CMS, and  I'm very impressed.


----------

